# Anyone going to the Lancs?



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

If so please try to find me to say Hi - I will be working on the HP table during the morning


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

I am a new owner and haven't been to a show before, but I noticed the date - is this the one in Preston ?

I thought I would pop along and see what happens, sorry I don't know what HP is.


----------



## sharon_gurney (Jan 27, 2010)

Im going to the Lancs with my new girl Lilly


----------



## sharon_gurney (Jan 27, 2010)

Cookieandme said:


> I am a new owner and haven't been to a show before, but I noticed the date - is this the one in Preston ?
> 
> I thought I would pop along and see what happens, sorry I don't know what HP is.


Hi the Lancs show is at Wigan this Sat. The one in preston is the Preston & Blackpool Cat Club...will be there as well :thumbup1:


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

sharon_gurney said:


> Hi the Lancs show is at Wigan this Sat. The one in preston is the Preston & Blackpool Cat Club...will be there as well :thumbup1:


Will there be things to buy 

I'll check out the address and maybe come over.


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

HP = Household Pet


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

We there with 2
1 in ped pet and other in British section
Who with you Carol?


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Cookieandme said:


> Will there be things to buy
> 
> I'll check out the address and maybe come over.


Yes, there's always things to buy. Shows are usually open to the public from 12.30pm/1pm. Shows usually close around 4.30pm. It's also usually only £2.00 - £2.50 to get in.


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Sadly not, our next show is the SLH a week later but good luck to all showing at the Lancs show , hope everyone has a super day.............Chris


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

Wanted to but am working.


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

Sharon, do try to find me, what section are you showing in?

RCMadd - 1 non ped and 1 in British section so we'll be penned fairly close in at least one of those lol. No Joshy cuddles for a while though I am afraid - he's having a month off.

Anyone else, do try to find at least one of us and we can all say hello


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

PS, RCMadd, I haven't forgotten .............


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

I was hoping to come and have a look but started making a batch of raw food and time got away from me. 

Hope everyone had a good day.


----------



## sharon_gurney (Jan 27, 2010)

*


carolmanycats said:



Sharon, do try to find me, what section are you showing in?

Click to expand...

*


carolmanycats said:


> im sorry just got home, if id seen your reply would of come to say hello, are you going to the Blackpool and Preston?


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

Hi Sharon, yes will be at Preston & Blackpool


----------



## sharon_gurney (Jan 27, 2010)

hi carol, are you on a desk or showing?

I am taking my siamese lilac kitten


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

Hi Sharon

Working as am on committee, have also entered 2 but both in doubt at the moment, the pedigree is out of coat badly and the non ped has a bite injury on his tail that needs the fur to grow back :-(


----------

